# Dunlop Iron



## Swing-Demon (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok my dad and i have started having 1-to-1 lessons at our local golf club.
We have done the quarter swing and doing the half swing now
using 6 irons in the lessons.
So we thought wed buy our own so we got two Dunlop Max 6 irons for £7.39 each

Is this a good club?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Had to do some rought currency converting, English Pound to American Dollar, works out to about 15 bucks a club, which is not top of the heap nor the bottom by any means. If your happy with the clubs and can hit them well then hey their the greatest buy in town. Good Luck with them....

Del


----------

